# Octogon mom on food stamps



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me one bit. Take fertility pills, have crappy job, get welfare.

http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c3#/video/showbiz/2012/04/03/sbt-octomom-on-welfare.cnn


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw an article a few days ago where she has posed in some "risque" pictures for $8000.00. Most guys I know would pay her to keep her clothes on. Only in America would this thing be allowed to pull this crap off.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I mean seriously, sure settlers had 14 kids sometimes. but there was a man around and they were prepared to provide. Sheeple are sad and this lavish age is doomed


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the mind set of the welfare state. When I worked labor and delivery back in the 70s, I had a patient that was 22 years old with 6 kids. She desperately wanted to get her tubes tied. At that time the husband had to give "permission" for the procedure. Her husband would not sign for the procedure because "they got more money for every kid".
Octomom is a single woman with 14 kids! She is receiving $2000 a month in food stamps.
What happened to welfare reform?
In the days of old when families had large families, it was to help farm and grow their farms and ranches. Everybody worked.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw this skank on the morning show today and she is now on the take for $2000.00 a month in food stamps from the state of California. Instead of Ocotomom we need to start calling her Unibrow. Nasty!!!


----------

